# Galveston reds



## Egardner (Dec 11, 2012)

Woke up a little late this morning so I didn't get on the water until well after the sun was up. Managed so grind out 3 reds though(18,22,23). Worked a grass line and a gut near a reef that have always produced for me. Will post pics later


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Egardner said:


> Woke up a little late this morning so I didn't get on the water until well after the sun was up. Managed so grind out 3 reds though(18,22,23). Worked a grass line and a gut near a reef that have always produced for me. Will post pics later


Very good. Bettcha those 22 and 23s will taste delicious!


----------

